# Lost Land of the Jaguar



## PM (8 Aug 2008)

Watch this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00cymjp/

There's lots of great fish and other animals, including a sabertooth tetra! Fantastic program.


----------



## durtydurty (8 Aug 2008)

Yeah, watched this it was great. 

Best thing on telly for ages.


----------



## a1Matt (8 Aug 2008)

cheers for the link PM, I was chatting to my dad last night and he said it was amazing. So now I can watch it too   

PS Nice to see the Bromley contingency is growing on UKAPs


----------



## PM (8 Aug 2008)

Haha!

Wicked 

Bromley rules (well kinda)


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 Aug 2008)

Cheers PM, i was gutted i missed it. I'm now sitting at work watching it


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Aug 2008)

Ace, can't watch it at the moment as I'm sitting in a training classroom in Birmingham doing some "interesting" Microsoft training...    

Will watch tonight I think   Thanks for the link...


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Aug 2008)

I like that part the net gets tangled and the guy jumps in and then finds the net full of piranhas that try to chew the boat! lol nutters


----------



## PM (14 Aug 2008)

The last of the 3 part series.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00czd67/

Just fantastic!  Includes a 1 meter tall eagle and gigantic anaconda!


----------

